# JBR or The Greens



## paraghn (May 17, 2014)

Hi,

I have recently moved to Dubai -working in Media City. I have moved with my wife - wife (stay-at-home mom) and 2-year old son.

Primary criteria for apartment - child/family friendly.

I have shortlisted two properties - one in Green and other in JBR. Though I liked the apartment at The Greens very much; JBR seems much more 'toddler-friendly'.

Would appreciate some quick advice..

HELP!!


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

My personal preference is definitely JBR. You are right. It is toddler friendly, and there is lots you can do on the Walk, without having to pull out your car every weekend. Even though it is getting more crowded now because of the new construction goign on , it still is better than Greens (in my opinion)


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Not sure why you think JBR is more toddler friendly when the Greens seems to be more family oriented? The typical demographics in the Greens is young families with toddlers, whereas the typical demographics in the Marina/JBR is young singles/childless couples.

The Greens is definitely quieter than the Marina but shouldn't that be good if you have a toddler? JBR is infamous for the loud noises from the Walk, which can persist late at night, and especially for the traffic noises that can go on into the early hours of the morning. 

JBR does have more shops/restaurants within easy reach, which is nice for your wife. And some people do like the more "urban" vibe. But the tradeoff is the horrendous traffic, the crowds on the Walk and a mediocre beach that can be dangerous due to the rip currents. 

Also note that JBR is district cooling, which means you have to pay extra for your AC usage, whereas you don't in the Greens. The savings can be substantial. 

If you liked the apartment in the Greens better, I'd say go for the Greens. You can always just hop over to the Walk whenever you feel like and not have to deal with the disadvantages of having to live just above the Walk. If you want to stay in the Marina, the towers on the other side of the Marina seem to be nicer and quieter while still within walking distance of JBR.


----------



## paraghn (May 17, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Not sure why you think JBR is more toddler friendly when the Greens seems to be more family oriented? The typical demographics in the Greens is young families with toddlers, whereas the typical demographics in the Marina/JBR is young singles/childless couples.
> 
> The Greens is definitely quieter than the Marina but shouldn't that be good if you have a toddler? JBR is infamous for the loud noises from the Walk, which can persist late at night, and especially for the traffic noises that can go on into the early hours of the morning.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for the detailed response...in JBr, you have at least two nurseries within the community where you can send your child. Plus, everything you need is just at walking distance.

actually I liked the greens very much and almost finalized the deal..having second thoughts now... You are right, JBR can be chaotic at nights..

Actually, come to think of it, if there are a few nurseries at the greens, I would go for it asap...


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

To be fair, JBR residence is one level above the walk, and the street noise doesnt necessarily disturb residence life. The reason I referred to it as toddler friendly is because you can just walk down your building and walk around on the plaza level to shops, pharmacies, nurseries, restaurants etc, all without having to step out on the street and deal with traffic. Its safe from a kids perspective. But yes, its expensive. Cooling is extra, and rents are on the higher side.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have lived in the Greens in the past, but would also agree with Expatnkids. JBR is horrible for a visitor, but for a lot of residents it is very much a self contained place with most day to day things within walking distance (though slightly more expensive).
Greens was calm, and we had a view of the "lake", but sometimes we wished 
(a) we could see more people (from our apartment at least it looked like we were at the end of the world); would have loved to have a sea and people view from JBR
(b) we could just walk out and be able to go to a restaurant and walk around (Greens has a choice of 2-3 restaurants, but JBR has many more)
(c) just walk to a beach - from Greens, having to get the car, having to find parking in JBR or go through traffic to get to Jumeirah Beach Park from Greens is okay but we found ourselves going to the beach less and less. 
Again, JBR DOES get crowded, but as a resident the positives do outweigh the negatives IMHO. 

In Greens, the closest nursery is in the Lakes, and they charge an arm and a leg and a mortgage on your house to take in kids. Surprise surprise it is owned by the developer.


----------



## paraghn (May 17, 2014)

Hi thanks for the response..read a lot of posts about noise pollution in JBR - from your neighbors (due to thin walls) and from the walk below.
I'm looking at an apartment at Murjan 2 on 5th floor . do you think noise would be an issue there ?


----------



## kcgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

We live in JBR with our 2 year old and I couldn't be happier!! 
We don't have a car, just walk everywhere (cab/metro for far away places, cab to marina in heat). My daughter goes to an affordable nursery in our building, lots of markets and pharmacies right next door, and soooo many kids! Me and my daughter have made so many great friends here. 

We our 9th floor, hear no noise when windows closed! I have a friend on the 3rd floor that hears minimal noise but she says it is not bad with the a/c on.

I've never been to the Greens so I can't weigh in there


----------



## Asdfgh (May 24, 2013)

paraghn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai -working in Media City. I have moved with my wife - wife (stay-at-home mom) and 2-year old son.
> 
> ...


I know its off topic.. However have a look at Motor city. Low rise.. Plenty of greenery.. 6 pools/gyms. .. cycling tracks.. villas etc etc

Greens is notorious for the traffic snarls during peak hours (well so is most of Dubai.. But motor city less so)

Prices Motor city is almost as cheap (expensive) as Marina / greens. Benefits from low rise apartments and lots of open spaces. Avoid the apartments facing the autodrome if you want more peace and quiet though

If its only an option between Greens and JBR.. for your requirements I would suggest Greens (more family oriented than JBR)


----------



## OmarNagi (Oct 9, 2013)

I would recommend the green. It's more quite & not much traffic. Also you could enjoy walking around the area. One problem with JBR is the traffic as getting in or out of the area can take you a considerable long time due to the popularity & traffic.


----------

